# B & D Welders, AWESOME job!!!



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Let me start by saying that the guys at B & D welders run a first class operation!!! I was in a bind and needed a large Green Egg picked up, a custom stand made, an on boat estimate, and had to have it installed in less than three days. These guys delivered without a single problem and at a great price!!! This is actually the best looking stand I have seen for a charter boat. It is very simple but looks super clean on the boat, it kinda looks like a champagne glass. The welds are some of the best I have seen and all of the mounting hardware was engineered for extreme strength. They have secured my business and I would HIGHLY recommend them for any welding/design work.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Thats awesome, Ill get up with them to see about getting me one with wheels.


----------



## FindMeOnTheFlats (May 17, 2010)

wow that looks great! i was just about to start a new thread asking if anyone knows where i can find someone to make a poling platform. i bet these guys could do something for me.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

nice set up!


----------



## ablesbradley (Sep 24, 2009)

b&d welding is the best around with the best pricing, I have used them before and they are great, but now I do all my own welding, except for aluminum then I go there.


----------



## B&D (May 23, 2009)

thanks for the compliments...:thumbup:


----------



## B&D (May 23, 2009)

Capt. Eddie called us and explained that he has recieved many calls about this post. He mentioned that people are not able to locate our pnone number ect. 
B & D Welding and Fabrication Solutions, LLC
1108 S. Old Corry Field Rd
Pensacola, FL 32507
Phone: 850 221-3422
Fax: 866-639-3422
Email: [email protected]
Web address: bdweldingfabrication.com


Thanks for the comments Capt. Eddie.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I saw this BGE in the floor of the shop the other day.

I asked Doug what was up with that new BGE... Now we know.


----------



## Fish On (Mar 14, 2009)

Bruse is an extremely good welder and has a cood eye for design. Good guy also. Does good work on T-tops and the like.:thumbsup: Keep up the good work! 

Your friend,
L.B.


----------



## Fish On (Mar 14, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

That's really nice looking, I had to post on the BGE forum. There's a couple of screws not screwed in, I'd hate to catch my toe on that be fore it got srewed in all the way.

Tod


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

PCfisher66 said:


> That's really nice looking, I had to post on the BGE forum. There's a couple of screws not screwed in, I'd hate to catch my toe on that be fore it got srewed in all the way.
> 
> Tod


Pics were taken during installation.


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

thats big time, bruse and the guys installed my t top and platform on my boat and done a great job. thanks bruse . bambam .or bobby in luverne al.


----------



## woody (Oct 17, 2007)

*B&D Welding T-Top*

The boys at B&D did a great job on my T-Top. The welds are picture perfect.
Bruce said that he was just happy to work on a Donzi.....
.....Woody


----------



## Fishmonger (May 15, 2009)

*Tiiiiipppppyyyyy*

Tooo much weight on toooo small a base. Rough seas and by by BGE!!!:thumbdown:


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Fishmonger said:


> Tooo much weight on toooo small a base. Rough seas and by by BGE!!!:thumbdown:


If you would have read this post from the start you would have known they were out in 7-10 footers this weekend. Thanks for your concern though.


----------



## bwirestick (Mar 25, 2009)

i would think that a backing plate for the base would be just fine...


----------



## Fishmonger (May 15, 2009)

*Torque*

There is an amount of torque that occurs as the energy of the BGE is absorbed at the narrow base connection where your mounting legs attach to the plate. The leverage that occurs from a high center of gravity causes this.It is not the plate that is weak or the legs or the welds themselves. The day to day torque that is transmitted for every wave the boat hits gradually works on the granularzation that occurs just above the weld line. This is the weak point in any design. The wider the stance the less chance for failure. This allows more energy to be absorbed by the deck and not the pipe in the legs themselves. In this design, is not a question of if the legs will crack but moreover when. I have over 25 years in structual design that has taught me this.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Fishmonger said:


> There is an amount of torque that occurs as the energy of the BGE is absorbed at the narrow base connection where your mounting legs attach to the plate. The leverage that occurs from a high center of gravity causes this.It is not the plate that is weak or the legs or the welds themselves. The day to day torque that is transmitted for every wave the boat hits gradually works on the granularzation that occurs just above the weld line. This is the weak point in any design. The wider the stance the less chance for failure. This allows more energy to be absorbed by the deck and not the pipe in the legs themselves. In this design, is not a question of if the legs will crack but moreover when. I have over 25 years in structual design that has taught me this.


Thanks again for your concern.


----------

